# RCN vs Giant Inflatable Yellow Rubber Duck



## dapaterson (29 May 2017)

#OntarioTaxDollarsAtWork

It’s big, it’s yellow, and it’s headed to Ontario this summer just in time for Canada Day—because nothing says “Happy 150th birthday, Canada” quite like a giant, rubber duck.

http://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/how-canadas-navy-stacks-up-against-a-giant-rubber-duck/


----------



## brihard (29 May 2017)

Vs RCN? These days my money's on the duck.


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Vs RCN? These days my money's on the duck.



Probably easier to crew the duck than one of our surface combatants...

MM


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (29 May 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> #OntarioTaxDollarsAtWork
> 
> It’s big, it’s yellow, and it’s headed to Ontario this summer just in time for Canada Day—because nothing says “Happy 150th birthday, Canada” quite like a giant, rubber duck.
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/how-canadas-navy-stacks-up-against-a-giant-rubber-duck/



I thought this was a Beaverton article only to realize this was actually published in Macleans lol.

Better question, who fares better in a run in with a loaf of bread?  The Navy or the Duck?


----------



## kratz (29 May 2017)

[quote author=Humphrey Bogart]
Better question, who fares better in a run in with a loaf of bread?  The Navy or the Duck?
[/quote]

If it's 1000hrs, we like our soup and the bread goes good with it.  ;D


----------

